# use phones upgrades for my own use



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

Family plan with two available upgrades.

They are never going to become smart phone users, but wanting to play around with some other makes/models.

can I get the phones and not worry about activating them on their line and use for my line? (primary account holder as well) knowing that those numbers are locked in for another two years?

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

With verizon u can use any upgrade on the account for any line on the account. I'm not sure about other carriers tho

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

Good to know.

Nexus and rezound are the two devices I'm considering.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

